# 2011 highs & lows



## jesuisjames

Hi everyone, I wonder if you could help me. Im after your highlights & lowpoints of 2011 living in France, on a news, cultural, personal scale, whatever comes to mind really. Its for my radio show 'The Paris Pod'. Any feedback would be much appreciated! Merci


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you're soliciting material to use on your radio show, I have to move this to our Media Requests section.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jesuisjames

Ok thanks Bev, wasn't familiar with this section


----------

